# can someone tell me what this is



## i_tend_to_trend (Oct 21, 2010)

*** posted it on 3 forums and everone just tells me its old and deformed... i kno its not i kno its a vic hap but dont kno wht kind


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

It looks a bit like my Astatotilapia calliptera.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Calliptera.htm

They can have a different appearance at different collection locations. But I'm not at all positive about this ID since there are quite a few differences between your fish and mine.

Kevin


----------



## i_tend_to_trend (Oct 21, 2010)

ok that is the closest any one has come to what it could be... im wondering if its a female??? the red on its fin tips and tail tips is so red... its a beautiful fish it doesnt really matter what it is i gess because there is something about it i just like but it would still be nice to kno what it was


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

i am not sure, i has a similar shape to a caliptra but the head shpae is not 100% match. the color is off but that could be to the other tank mates.


----------



## i_tend_to_trend (Oct 21, 2010)

when i did my water change the other day i noticed that it changed color alot and got the black baring across its eyes


----------



## fulu-1 (Oct 14, 2007)

i agree, Astatotilapia calliptera.

maybe a older specimine.


----------



## i_tend_to_trend (Oct 21, 2010)

well what ever it is its a nice fish


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

*i_tend_to_trend*
It looks male to me, most victorians dont color if there are no females, with other males to compete with. I have a Ruby I separated cause he was being a jerk, and he has not colored up at all since I moved him from the colony.


----------

